# ok thinking about this



## ozarktreeman (Apr 27, 2009)

ok maybe i,m nuts .but have a lucrative bus,set up do pretty good.5 days a week for 10 months out of the year,gross and net pretty good to.
but in my twilight years thinkin about cuttin back.
thinkin i,ve done some storm chasin and done pretty good and cut out in a couple months usaully with some decent change.
thinkin along the lines of just givin up residential tree work to just hit storms.
hurricanes,ice storms i;e.
just stay longer at these locales and make it profitable,and take more time off during the year.

any thoughts any experience with doing this sort of thing


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Apr 30, 2009)

A rolling stone gathers no moss, but a tree with shallow roots can topple over easily.

Will you always want to be the stone or will you someday want to be the tree?


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (May 1, 2009)

Never done any storm chasing. Heard of guys doing it though. There must be good money there. I like being well rooted in my area though.


----------

